# Delta 50-760, Super Dust Deputy, and cartridge filter mobile design ideas?



## sean2 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm looking to upgrade my old Delta 50-760 with a SDD cyclone and a new filter, probably Wynne or PSI. It will be mobile and used to service the usual table saw, planer, etc in addition to my lathe (mainly for airborne dust and shavings) and floor sweep. I'm not much for charts, performance, etc. I have the dust collector already, just looking to improve it. 

Most of the pictures I've seen online of people upgrading their Delta's with similar kit involved making them stationary and hanging them from the wall. The existing base doesn't have enough room under it for the SDD and any reasonable sized barrel for collection. I saw one posting here by GrizzlyBagWorks (https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/261681) where he did almost exactly what I'm hoping to do. That is, jack up the side supports enough to make room under the motor for the SDD and barrel and hang the filter under the unit as well so it doesn't become too tall.

Does anyone have any other suggestions along with pictures of how I might achieve this? The unit is already pretty top-heavy and the casters stink rolling around my shop floor that often has extension cords, chunks of bark, etc littered around. So I'm willing to build a new cabinet for it, I'm just not sure what that might look like? Also, how to best seal the top opening in the dust collector since I'd have the filter (and bottom emptying dust bucket) all coming out the bottom.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! I just blew out the control panel of my lathe, so while I'm waiting for parts, I figured I'd work on the dust collector setup…

Thanks!
-Sean
Falmouth, Maine


----------

